# /dev/bpf40 mknod problem



## t4z3v4r3d (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello i want to install Nessus by port but :


```
[root@winkiller /dev]# mknod /dev/bpf40 c 100 0 
mknod: /dev/bpf40: No such file or directory 
-------------------- 
[root@winkiller /dev]# grep bpf /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC 
# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter. 
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP. 
device          bpf             # Berkeley packet filter 
======================= 
[root@winkiller /dev]# uname -a 
FreeBSD winkiller 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #5: Mon Sep 13 14:39:07 IRDT 2010     root@winkiller:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## jasmine (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't you open /dev/bpf regularly?


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Sep 13, 2010)

```
[root@winkiller /dev]# cat bpf
cat: bpf: Device not configured
```


----------



## phospher (Sep 13, 2010)

You do realize that the nessus port is very old right? Since it went commercial it's no longer maintained. The current port is 2.2.9. You are probably better off just going to their website.


----------



## jasmine (Sep 14, 2010)

t4z3v4r3d said:
			
		

> cat: bpf: Device not configured


Nah, most devices don't support read(2) syscall. Try to replace every instance /dev/bpfXY with /dev/bpf and see if it works.

Where did you find those instructions anyway? Usage of mknod(1) is deprecated since the advent of devfs.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for reply "jasmine" But its not salvation ! hum ?
I'm trying to build some devices in /dev/ but i's failed and /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/major file does not exist, and other manz are not usable (googlized), and i know the nessus scanner is commercial now !(since long time ago!).
So how can i make this device. It's my problem ! I won't to share /dev/bpf !


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Sep 14, 2010)

NO idea ? nothing ? 


```
[root@winkiller ~]# mknod /dev/bpf40 c 0 0
mknod: /dev/bpf40: No such file or directory
```


hum ?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I can create it on a normal file system.

```
# mknod bpf40 c 0 0
# ls -l
crw-r--r--   1 root    wheel    0,   0 Sep 16 10:26 bpf40
# mknod /dev/bpf40 c 0 0
mknod: /dev/bpf40: No such file or directory
#
```
It seems it doesn't want to work inside of a devfs(5).  Maybe /usr/src/sbin/mknod/mknod.c has a clue, cos I don't.

_Edit:_ It suddenly seems more likely that the clue is somewhere in /usr/src/sys/fs/devfs/, but again, I grok as much C as Al Franken.


----------

